# VPN-Verbindung für Datenbankzugriff



## Shoox (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung bekommen:


> Zugriff auf ein View per VPN und Select auf das xxx-System. Achtung es ist eine Datenbank Verbindung zum xxx-System aufzubauen.



Das mit der Datenbankverbindung wäre easy cheesy aber wie kann ich eine VPN-Verbindung in meinem Java-Prog machen? Kenn mich leider nicht mit Server-Client-Verbindungen in Java aus :noe: 

Natürlich hab ich schon ein bisschen herumgegoogelt und in Erfahrung gebracht, dass man VPN-Verbindungen auf dem OS herstellen sollte. Was meint ihr dazu? Mein Programm wird dann irgendwann automatisch mit einem batch file gestartet, soll ich im batch file die Verbindung mit zB OpenVPN erstellen lassen? Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich, wenn ich alles in meinem Java-Prog steuern könnte aber das "wie" ist die Frage. Bitte um Hilfe.
Dank im Vorraus,
lg Shoox


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2010)

Stellt sich erstmal die Frage "Welches VPN-Protokoll?" ... das Internet ist voll davon


----------



## dku (13. Okt 2010)

Ist es eine reale Aufgabe oder nur etwas im Kontext Ausbildung/Studium?

Bei ersterem gibt die Gegenseite dann schon fast die zu verwendende VPN Art vor.
Ansonsten würde ich wohl eher das VPN von dem Java Programm trennen. 
OpenVPN finde ich persönlich dann ganz schick, IPSec ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------

